# can i get impeller



## blazer02 (Jul 3, 2015)

Can i get a 6 1/8 3 blade stainless impeller for a mega 25 tohatsu and if so anyone no where?will motor gain any mph with stainless or not to?


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Jul 7, 2015)

Yeah you can get a 6 1/18 3 blade for your motor. Should help, I normally see a better holeshot and 1mph or so on top end when switching to 3 blade stainless impellers. You should be able to get one form Current river marine or jetdoctor.net . The 6 1/8 3 blade stainless blades are a lot thinner then the aluminum but there a lot tougher too.


----------



## BigTerp (Jul 8, 2015)

I noticed the same as Blue Rude when I went from aluminum to stainless. Noticeably better hole shot and I gained 1-2 mph on the top end. Have had it for about a year or so and just looked up through the grate the other day. Impeller looks good as new. The stainless definitely wears better than the aluminum.


----------



## redrum (Jul 25, 2015)

You should be able to order one from Outboard Jets and if they don't have one then maybe Wooldridge.


----------



## Anonymous (Aug 9, 2015)

Cheapest place I've found is ebay. Mercury Mercruiser Quicksilver OEM Part # 47-855708T40 IMPELLER


----------



## blazer02 (Aug 10, 2015)

kgrant said:


> Cheapest place I've found is ebay. Mercury Mercruiser Quicksilver OEM Part # 47-855708T40 IMPELLER


Thanks for the info


----------

